# January 2014 Book Count



## Maxx

Happy New Year!

January 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 1/1/14 on page 141
2.  The Goldfinch (audiobook) as of 1/1/14 on page 491, completed 1/8/14, 264 pages read
3.  Eleanor & Park (audiobook) began 1/8/14, completed 1/14/14, 336 pages
4.  The Signature of All Things (audiobook) began 1/14/14, completed 1/31/14, 512 pages

Pages Read in January 2014:  1112
Books Read in January 2014:  3
Pages Read in 2014:  1112
Books Read in 2014:  3


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*
The Forest

*Completed*
1.1 Venus in Copper
2.2 The Blessing Stone
3.3 The Iron Hand of Mars
4.4 posideon's gold
5.5 Eat, Drink, and Be Buried


----------



## izzy

1.1 Locke and Key Vol 2 Head Games (1/3) - AMAZING highly recommend this series!
2.2 Redemption by CJ Barry (11/17-1/4) - Okay book. Was hoping for a lot more.
3.3 Waking up Dead by Margo Bond Collins (1/3-1/ 
4.4 Dark Side Of the Moon (DH #10) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (1/16-1/1
5.5 Locke and Key Vol 3 Crown Of Shadows (1/19)
6.6 Shadow Of Night by Deborah Harkness (1/10-1/25) 
7.7 Eleanor & Park by Rainbow Rowell (1/25-1/27)
8.8 This Warlord Wants Forever (Immortals #1) (1/27-1/2
9.9 Anonymous by Holly Hood (1/28-1/29)
10.10 Ruin by Rachel Van Dyken (1/30-1/31)


----------



## chipotle

1. Island Girls by Nancy Thayer - good
2. Taste Test by Kelly Fiore - good


----------



## Toby

Total Books Read in 2013: 109
1.1. The Heckler by Ed Mc Bain 1/8/14
2.2. Dr. No (James Bond) by Ian Fleming 1/12/14
3.3. Mind Maps: Quicker Notes, Better Memory, and Improved Learning 2.0 by Michael Taylor 1/13/14
4.4. Grain Brain: The Surprising Truth about Wheat, Carbs, and Sugar - Your Brain's Silent Killers by David Perimutter 1/21/14
5.5. Crochet Saved My Life by Kathryn Vercillo and Julie Michelle 1/24/14


----------



## Jaasy

Total in 2013 = 283

1.1   Ceremony in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
2.2   Vengeance in Death  by J D Robb, finished reread
3.3   Holiday In Death  by J D Robb, finished reread
4.4   Conspiracy In Death  by J D Robb, finished reread***
5.5   Loyalty in Death  by J D Robb, finished reread****
6.6   Witness in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****'
7.7   Judgement in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
8.8   Betrayal in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
9.9   Interlude in Death Novella by J D Robb, finished reread****
10.10  Seduction in Death by J D Robb,, finished reread*****
11.11  Reunion in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
12.12  Purity in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
13.13  Portrait in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
14.14  Imitation in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
15.15  Divided in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
16.16  Visions in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
17.17  Survivor in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
18.18  Origin in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
19.19  Memory in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
20.20  Born in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
21.21  Innocent in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
22.22  Creation in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
23.23  Strangers in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
24.24  Salvation in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
25.25  Promises in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
26.26  Kindred in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
27.27  Haunted in Death (Novella) by J D Robb, finished reread
28.28  Eternity in Death (Novella) by J D Robb,finished reread
29.29  Ritual in Death (Novella) by J D Robb, finished reread


----------

